# Ball turning attachment for my watchmakers lathe



## Florian (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi

There were different occasions where a ball turning tool would have been very useful for me. So, some days ago, i starded making one.

Because its for a watchmakers lathe, this ball turninig attachment had to be very small. And also the dove tail on the ball turning head. I then decided to make my own dovetail cutter because i didn't know any source which provides such small dovetail cutters. (Maybe there would have been some but im shure, they would be extremely expensive.) I made it from 5mm dia silversteel:

















This is the screw to adjust the ball size. Its an M3 screw with 0.5mm pitch. The soldered-on brass disc has ten gradutation lines. I then can adjust the diameter in steps of 0.1 mm. 





This is the fixed side of the ball turning head. Its slotted and the loose part of the ball turning head is clamped by 4 M2 screws. On the top, you can see the slot where the adjusting screw is guided:





And here the loose part of the ball turning head with two 4mm holes in the front to hold the hss bit. 





And here both together:






Here the bearing block. I slotted it to minimize the play, i just need to tighten the three screws. 






For giving you an idea how big the whole tool is (by the way, the ball on the lever was the first use of the tool)






And three pictures showing the tool clamped onto the crossslide of my Wolf&Jahn Watchmakers Lathe:
















Cheers Florian

ps: The ruler has a mm scale.


----------



## old-biker-uk (Sep 13, 2008)

Very neat job :bow:-- another one on my list of projects.


----------



## ksouers (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, my! That is beautiful work, Florian.


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice work. That little head makes it really clear how to go about adapting an unused boring head to the task as well.

You must live in the shop with a high magnification head loupe on though!

Best,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely work Florian.

Bob, I've done one years ago, the problem being is the adjuster sits underneath.

John


----------



## baldrocker (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice one.
I'll have a go at that.
BR


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 19, 2008)

:bow:

That is some mighty fine and mighty small work! Nice. Love the copious use brass.

Eric


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Florian,
I came across this thread while searching the board for ball turning information and I wondered if you (or anyone on the board) know of anyone who has made their own compound cross-slide for a watchmaker's lathe? I have a very nice G.Boley WW but Boley compounds in good condition are extremely expansive, so I thought I might have a go at making my own. I also think this ball-turning fixture would be a very useful addition. It will go on my "list."


----------



## steamer (Feb 1, 2011)

I like that! I like that alot!....is that a homemade collet too?

Dave


----------



## d-m (Feb 8, 2011)

Florian
 You have a eye for this stuff in a big way.
Nice job on that !!
Dave


----------

